# New years closed?



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Obviously Christmas Thanksgiving and was just curious if the day after New Year's the warehouse is closed or also on New Year's Day?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Obviously Christmas Thanksgiving and was just curious if the day after New Year's the warehouse is closed or also on New Year's Day?


Our's is closed on Jan 1st only.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Monday the 2nd is up in the air too since it's an observed Holiday for the New year.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> Monday the 2nd is up in the air too since it's an observed Holiday for the New year.


I will ask Saturday my next shift


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes ours is closed Sunday and open Monday


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I got reserved block offer for 12pm - 4pm on Sunday. So Miami is definitely open on New years Day


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Open with "increased rates." Now if only I could get a block...


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

Portland warehouse is closed on New Years. I asked when I was there for my block today. They will open again on Monday. Good thing I have Monday off from my main job for the holiday so I can do Amazon on Monday.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenix is supposedly closed on Sunday as well (as told to me by the warehouse)
g


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Vegas is closed, at least. Should be open Monday though.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Dla5 riverside is closed as well. Open monday


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

DLA3 is closed on Sunday. Open Monday.


----------

